# please share fear factor party ideas



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

you NEED to do eating oddities! ... something like earthworms or something crazy from the asian market in your area... 
It you do earthworms, you need to make sure you de-poop them first.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you need ideas for indoor or outdoor? Also are you making static type props or pneumatic or motor driven stuff?


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Andrew Zimmern of Bizarre Foods, on the Travel channel had a wonderful Halloween party last year.









Yes, they are all real bugs, etc.

REALLY Gross Recipes for Halloween Parties

I Make Projects - A Cannibal-Themed Halloween Supper

Family | Kids | Recipes | Gross Halloween Party Food

http://www.thimble.ca/?p=632

Mad Martian - Gross Food!

Halloween Food, Spooky Dinner Party Ideas, and Great Halloween Recipes


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Andrew Zimmern of Bizarre Foods, on the Travel channel had a wonderful Halloween party last year.









REALLY Gross Recipes for Halloween Parties

I Make Projects - A Cannibal-Themed Halloween Supper

Family | Kids | Recipes | Gross Halloween Party Food

http://www.thimble.ca/?p=632

Mad Martian - Gross Food!

Halloween Food, Spooky Dinner Party Ideas, and Great Halloween Recipes


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I might decorate each room with something that people are commonly scared of, like a spider room, snake room, etc.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

hi kprimm. thanks for your interest. i am going to rent the old school here in town, so there will be lots of room, easy to clean horrific messes, and i won't have to worry about the weather. i was thinking of static props, but would Love to create something pneumatic if it comes with simple, easy to follow, are-you-kidding-my-five-year-old-could-figure-that-out type of instructions.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

omg- those ideas are fantastic! i cringed just looking at the pictures. thank you so much, haunty. now it's just deciding which ones to go with.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

oooh, i like that idea! and then each challenge can relate to whichever room of fear they have entered.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

thank you for the idea for where to shop. and especially for the heads-up about de-pooping needed for real worms. eeewww!


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

Here's something I tried last Halloween. They looked great and taste great . I Make Projects - How To Make Awful Edible Roasted Fleshworms


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

thanks highball for the awesome, er...totally gross...idea!


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

i really liked halloween princess's idea to decorate each room with different phobia themes. please help me with phobia themed ideas. here are my ideas thus far:

1. Operation: get pig parts from local butcher store such as ears, feet, tongue, ect. and put in a bucket & fill with gross mixture of coffee, oatmeal, and water. Teams have to dig in mixture, one at a time, to find a part and run it over to a large replica of the classic operation game looking guy and place the pig part in the right cut out section. (phobia: doctors, hospitals)

2. Pick it: one player gets chained to a chair with various padlocks. each teamplayer, must find one key and which lock. The catch- keys are hidden up a giant snot ridden nose. Each nostril is a panty hose secured on the inside, lined with garbage bags, and filled with green slime. (phobia??? maybe imprisonment... a torture chamber)

3. Egg relay: teams are lined up then given two minutes to break and pass down raw eggs. Team with the most eggs in their container at end of time wins. no theme ideas

4. Sour resistance: One member of each team is given a lemon and a bowl of lemon juice. They are given one minute to soak up as much lemon juice into lemon, suck it out, then spit it in a glass. Person with most lemon juice in glass wins. no theme ideas

5. Steel Stomach: just look at all of the awesome ideas previously posted by others! I thought maybe throw in common foods like spinach and brussel sprouts just to make it appear even more authentic. one point for trying it, three points for chewing, swallowing, and showing tongue. (phobia??? er...vomit?)

6. each person must use only their mouths to pull out rubber snakes from a baby pool filled with spaghetti. (phobia: snakes, worms)

7. Minnow relay: players must transport live minnows from one container to next by passing to each of their players. (no theme ideas)

8. Person must find as many plastic spiders in 30 seconds in an aquarium filled with live crickets. (Phobia: spiders)

9. Leftovers: player must feed teammate using baby spoon. Catch- baby food served straight from the diaper. one point for trying, three points for correctly guessing. (phobia: dirty diapers; don't laugh...my ex has that phobia)

does anyone have phobia related ideas? or can anyone alter any of these games to follow the phobia themes?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, this is great stuff. my daughter was going to have a fear factor party a couple of years ago, but things came up and she ended up having a different party. i am going to print all this off and make a fear factor party book. i know she is still planning on having the party in the future. okay, here are my 2 adds. these were given to me here on this forum. you put in a box noodles and home made blood, write bloodworms on the box, cut a hole in the box and the kids have to reach into the box and grab something. another idea-i had a candy container of frankenstiens head. i blind folded the kids and they had to reach into the head of jello and pull out a gummy worm and eat it. we kept the lid on the candy jar until blindfolded so they wouldn't know what they were reaching into. i had a guy tell me he has done this before. he said they had to swallow a grasshopper alive. he said make you pull off the back legs or you can feel them crawling around, and one guy swallowed a bee, they were told to make sure you pull off the stingers first. glad to know about depooping a worm-eewwww


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the great ideas hallorenescene. i think i will use the bloodworms idea. maybe i can put it in the same room as the operation game. the frankenstein's brains idea is good too, i just need to improvise since i don't have any candy jar monsterheads here. I do have some manequin heads. maybe i can use one of them... Any ideas???


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

in the operation room and worm room, you could have body parts slung around the place with rice and fake blood. maybe some worms dripping from fixtures. raisons for flys even stuck to the windows with a little syrup for adhesive.


----------

